# Tyco Pro 2/and Tyco Rear End Q's



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Tyco pro 2....how do you thread wire to swivel pick up assembly? are theyre more than one type of pick up assembly for pro 2's. TYCO rear ends..... looking at 8 tyco in front of me(440 x2,wide and narrow ,curve hugger 2's)I SEE 8 different rear axel gears........and some with rear gears in two parts(wht/WHT,wht/Grey,grey/grey,grey/grey with short spacer,and long barrel spacer..and others with life like rear ends. TELL me anything tyco rear end...choices,preferred,the good the bad the ugly.:wave:


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

copperhead

Here is a picture of the tyco pro 2 wiring. if you don't have the brass
strips you can put the wire into the brush barrels and either solder them
or jam a round toothpick in the hole and break it off. As far as i know 
tyco pro 2 only used the rivets on the pickup assembly. Can't help you
on the rear end part though. Hope this helps a little.

kcl


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I've done the toothpick retainer on a couple of them. You can cut the sharp ends off, but leave some of the taper so they don't fit into the brush barrels too deep. There is also just enough chassis to help hold the toothpicks in if you cut them long enough to wedge between the brush barrel and chassis.

I got nothin on the rear ends. But, I read somewhere that guys were cutting the crown gear well out of the chassis bottom for larger crown gear clearance. Mine are already overpowered for my 4x8 Tomy track.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey copperhead i,ve used the g.u.m. soft rubber toothpicks to hold the wires to the motor this mod works nice! also ckeck the riggen site. there is an awsome how to article by tim flynn for tyco pro . i did it this weekend with alil deviation. worked pretty good.tyco pros are new to me. and i find them harder to drive . even at 12 volts. but i did find out here to use a 40/ 45 ohm controller.havnt got 1 yet. but do check some of the work that tim does!! its very cool and u can do it.maybe ill post a pic of the chassis i did this week end.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I really like the way the TycoPro drives. It has more of a 1/24th scale feel than any of my other HO cars. I've got a Riggen that I really should get off my butt and run too.

I found an old magazine article on fabing a brass drop arm to replace the plastic one on the drop arm chassis. The plastic flexes too much and twists out of the slot.

When I get a TycoPro feeling hooked up, I'll grab a glass of scotch and run it non stop until the pickup wipers perforate.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Just so you know, the axle and pinion gears are interchangeable between tycopro and the early style curvehuggers--the ones with the flux collectors, not the ones with seperate traction magnets. I usually scavenge these parts from tycopros scored on EvilBay to refurb my CH's.


----------



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Tyco Pro Mods*

"how to article by tim flynn for tyco pro"

Thanks for looking at the articles on www.RiggenHO.com 

They are certainly not the 'end-all' on how to care and feed your Pro. They were done so it would spark guys' imaginations to start wrenching. I'm glad it has fostered discussion.

Best, Terry (not Tim )


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

sorry for the wrong name. i had just read something buy tim leppert and had that name in my head.and yes it did spark another way to alter the tycopro.with this mod i was able to get mine to turn many laps at worp speed,hang the rear end way out and recover only to burn down the back strech for another record lap! i,ll post a pic later.again terry i just got crossed up a bit.also many thanx for your "how to " stuff at the riggen site . i always go there and reread whats there.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*Tyco Pro Rear Gearing*

Here is a pic of a Tyco Pro with Terry Flynn inspired modifications. Check out the rear sump, has been ground out to accommodate larger gears and also the front forks have been connected with a piece of copper tubing and also some lead has been added on the sides and above guide flag. If you notice, the chassis has giant tires on the front to make contact with the track. Just some things I have done with Tyco Pro. And I agree, these seem to be pretty close to 1/24/ 1/32 scale racing. Hope the pic of the rear gearing helps.
Joe G


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

glad guys are still interested in these.i like them because i race no magnet 1/32.i want to do a braid conversion for a routed mdf track.any idears?


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hi slotnewbie if you google what you want to do for a braided track you,ll find your answer or better still check out the trackbuilding threads . it can be done its wood!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey.i actually meant a braid job on the car,as i don't think my buddy would like it if i redid his track!lol


----------

